# [solved] mcp61 Realtek PHY RTL8201EL driver issues

## Mgiese

hi there,

just bought a new mainboard and know i am struggeling with the ethernet driver. the problem is i can´t find one.

i installed the unstable gentoo-sources-2.6.37-gentoo-r1 and enabled all 10-100 Mbit and 1000 Mbit network drivers but still no success in getting the chip to run.

lspci tells me the following : 

```
00:07.0 Bridge: nvidia Coporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)
```

and in the manufacturers manual i found this : 

```
Realtek PHY RTL8201EL
```

already tried google and the forums here but both to no avail ... any suggestions ??

thanks a lot

----------

## Mistwolf

forcedeth is the driver for that network card (I have the same one).

does dmesg show it being loaded/initialized?

if so, does ethtool show that it is detecting a link?

if so, what does ipconfig say?

hope this helps

----------

## Mgiese

i can modprobe "forcedeth" without problems ...

i also tried an older card rtl8139. both modules load fine but "ifconfig eth1 up" or "ifconfig eth0 up" leads to an error message : 

```
eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device ....

lsmod shows that the modules are loaded but they are´nt bound to any other modules ... they are unused ..

```

any more suggestions ??

----------

## Mgiese

here is the relevant part of dmesg :

```
[    2.504771] 8139too: 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

[    2.505445] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 19

[    2.505452] 8139too 0000:01:08.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LNKA] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    2.506381] 8139too 0000:01:08.0: eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd800, 00:00:cb:61:9c:2c, IRQ 19

[    2.506910] forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.64.

[    2.507155] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] enabled at IRQ 22

[    2.507160] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LMAC] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    2.507164] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.517661] 8139cp: 8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

[    2.560391] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: ifname eth1, PHY OUI 0x732 @ 3, addr 00:25:22:88:e6:fb

[    2.560395] forcedeth 0000:00:0a.0: highdma csum pwrctl mgmt gbit lnktim msi desc-v3

```

this is weird  :Sad:  it shows that both cards are working and they have been assigned the required ethX. but why can´t i bring them up ??

----------

## Mgiese

solved, just deleted the /etc/udev net rules ....

----------

